# 74185 y display de 7 segmentos



## yo (Dic 11, 2009)

Necesito realizar un circuito que presente el código que selecciono con unos microinterruptores de 6 bits como un número decimal sobre dos displays de 7 segmentos.
Debo realizarlo con el integrado 74185, que creo que es un conversor binario a BCD.

¿Alguien podría ayudarme y decirme como se deben realizar las conexiones entre los microinterruptores y el 74185 y los displays?

Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 11, 2009)

Hola yo

Adjunto una imagen que espero te sirva.
Los cuadritos pequeños son los microinterruptores.
Nota el numero de las terminales de cada IC.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yo (Dic 12, 2009)

Muchas gracias!!
Tengo dudas: yo sólo tengo 6 bits en los microinterruptores, en el dibujo hay uno más, el G Enable, ¿cómo tendría que hacerlo?
Otra cosa: ¿las salidas Y6 e Y7 del 74185 no van a ningún sitio?
Y: ¿entre los 74LS47 y los display van resistencias de 220 ohmios?
¿las patillas al aire no se conectan a nada verdad?
Gracias por todo!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola yo
Solo utiliza las entradas que requieras las que sobran conectalas a GND. 

G Enable debe de estar a Nivel logico 0.

Las salidas Y6 y Y7 probablemente no se requieran pues con 6-BITS de entrada la salidas (Y's) solo alcansara hasta el numero decimal 63 asi que solo se requieren 2 grupos de salidas uno de 4-Bits para unidades otro de 2 bits para las decenas.

Las resistencias se pueden calcular de acuerdo al display que utilizas.
Las "Patillas", si son salidas dejalas al aire, si son entradas conectalas a GND.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yo (Dic 13, 2009)

¿Cuál es el nombre de los display para buscar su hoja de caracterísiticas?
¿Ahí aparecerá cómo calcular esas resistencias no?
¿Sino cómo puedo calcularlas?

Muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 13, 2009)

Hola yo

Mejor busca en tu localidad de cuales Displays de 7 segmentos hay comercialmente y luego localiza sus hojas de datos en:

http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Casi todos los dispositivos con LED’s requieren alrededor de 20mAmp para que enciendan. Y tienen una caida de voltaje en sus terminales de 1.x volts.

¿Cuál es el nombre de los display para buscar su hoja de caracterísiticas? -Mejor busca en tu localidad cuales hay y selecciona el adecuado a tu proyecto.-

¿Ahí aparecerá cómo calcular esas resistencias no? -No precisamente pero de sus parametros puedes definir el como calcularla.-

¿Sino cómo puedo calcularlas? - Asi: 
(Vcc – Vf(LED)) = V(R )
V(R )/If(LED) = R. este sera el valor de la resistencia que se conectara en serie con cada segmento del Display.-

Vf e If son parámetros que vienen en las hojas de datos del Display.
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yo (Dic 13, 2009)

Muchas gracias

Miraré los displays que venden aquí y luego ya miro las fórmulas!


----------



## luzfsaa (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola y como puedo conectar un adc a un 74185 gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola luzfsaa

Vas a tener problemas con el 74185 ya veras.
Busca en este foro los mensajes relacionados con ese circuito integrados.
Nadie lo ha podido hacer funcionar, otros dicen que ya no se consigue más.
Sin embargo en el enlace que te anoté puedes encontrar las hojas de datos del 74185 y ahí mismo se menciona como conectarlo y utilizarlo.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fredy Genio (May 7, 2011)

como le ago para pasar un numero de binario (7 bits) a bcd. usando el c.i.185 y el decoder bcd 7 segmentos






MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola yo
> 
> Adjunto una imagen que espero te sirva.
> Los cuadritos pequeños son los microinterruptores.
> ...


----------



## MrCarlos (May 8, 2011)

Hola Fredy Genio

Fijate en el mensaje anterior (#9).
A nadie le ha funcionado el 74185 o probablemente les funcionó pero no dijeron que hicieron para que funcionara.

Sin embargo entra a: 
Circuitos lógicos combinacionales y secuenciales-> Destacado: Convertir valores binarios a BCD ( 1 2 3 ... Última página)

Ahi encontrarás algunos circuitos que te servirán para desarrollar tu proyecto.

En este otro enlace hay un circuito que te pudieras servir.
Mensaje #56_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/493789/ _ 
Pero si quieres "Jugar" un rato con ese integrado que mencionas en sus hojas de datos aparecen las formas de conectarlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

